# Chicago Holden Connection *UPDATE*



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

As many of you are aware, there is a new place to socialize with fellow GTO and G8 owners, the Chicago Holden Connection (CHC). We are a group of Holden based vehicle owners, which include the 04-06 Pontiac GTO, and the Pontiac G8, as well as the soon to be produced Chevrlolet Camaro. We are still working out the details of membership and getting up and running with our web site, but everyone is welcome to visit: ChicagoHoldenConnection.com and check it out, join up, and participate if you would like.



Please keep in mind, the club is under development, we are in the process of Voting individuals to officer positions, developing the membership process, and developing club by-laws. We would like for everything to be in place by the end of April. Also feel free to voice your opinion or criticism, however if its nonconstructive or inflammatory, please PM a Chairman before posting to allow us to address the issue or concern as to not to detract from the positive position of the Chicago Holden Connection.



*The Basics:*

Our Club Leadership consists of three equal Co-Chairmen which have already been put in place. You know them as Lane (CMNTMXR57), Mike (Mikey340) and Joe (tflshpnt). Most questions can be addressed on the CHC site, but if you have a question about the CHC, it can be sent to one or more of the Co-Chairmen via PM or e-mail. We will also be voting individuals to Officer Positions, and we may have more than one person for some or all of the positions. 
These are the Current Officer Positions being considered.



Secretary/Record Keeper

Treasurer

Membership Director

Events Coordinator

Web Site Administrator(2) positions filled

Historian

Media/Photographer Director

More Officer positions may be needed.



*Here is how to get started.*



*Becoming an Associate:*

Visit ChicagoHoldenConnection.com and register. That’s it, Welcome to the CHC!



*Becoming a Member:*

To become a member, an Associate will need to submit a PM to one of our chairmen (until the Membership Director is elected) with some additional information. We are still working on the Membership Process, for now everyone will remain an Associate.



*Becoming an Officer:*

If you are interested in becoming an officer, contact one of our three co-chairmen via PM on this site or the CHC site and indicate which position you are interested in. The three co-chairmen will review each applicant and decide if they will be put on the ballot. In order to be placed on the ballot, at least two of the three co-chairmen need to nominate you. A vote will be held on our website after the upcoming meeting.



*Club Mandate:*

Get out there and have fun!



*Next Meeting:*

We will be meeting to discuss club development and finalizing the officer positions by the end of February. All details can be found at ChicagoHoldenConnection.com



Thank you, The Chicago Holden Connection Co-Chairmen:

Mike (Mikey340)

Lane (CMNTMXR57)

Joe (tflshpnt)


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

come on over guys!!!


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Bump


----------

